# Unbound with TLS



## peterwkc (Dec 6, 2019)

Dear All, 
I had been google search but could not find any article on how to configure unbound with TLS encryption. Please guide me on this. 
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2019)

How many times are you going to ask the same question?









						Cannot resolve domain name with unbound
					

Dear All, I had enable the unbound from base but i could not ping www.google.com.my.  What could be the reason. Does it require configuration?  How to troubleshoot?  Please help. I cannot online.




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Apparently you already solved that problem.


----------



## peterwkc (Dec 6, 2019)

SirDice said:


> How many times are you going to ask the same question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apologies that i have not solve my problems.


----------



## notuxic (Dec 14, 2019)

DNS over TLS in FreeBSD 12 – May Contain Traces of Bolts
		

explains it fairly well


----------

